# Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????



## Nauke (20. April 2006)

Hallo Aalspezies,

ich hab mir eben von Aldi ne Packung Flusskrebs aus China mitgebracht.

Das Aale auf Krebsfleich stehen ist bekannt.

Nun steht hier aber u.a.: gekocht, gesalzen, Säuerungsmittel, Milch- und
Essigsäure.|kopfkrat 

Kann man die trotzdem als Köder verwenden?

Ich will in ner halben Stunde los, freue mich über jeden Input|wavey:


----------



## mikemolto (20. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aalspezies,
> 
> ich hab mir eben von Aldi ne Packung Flusskrebs aus China mitgebracht.
> 
> ...




.................hm....


wünsche Dir viel Erfolg.

Allerdings, mein Favorit wär es nicht. Manchmal fängt man ja auch auf " blanken Haken".   (           )

Berichte mal von Deinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## bennie (20. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

glaube nicht, dass das fängt.... iss sie selbst und nimm tauwürmer...


----------



## Aalfreak (20. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Hallo Nauke!
Versuch es einfach sofern dir keine anderen Köder zur Verfügung stehen.
Kann durchaus funktionieren. Hab mal n sehr großes Aquarium über merere Jahre gehabt (Kaltwasser) in dem unter anderem auch ein Aal schwamm. Zu dem wohl kuriosestem Freßchen, zählte wohl Räucherlachs in Scheibchen. Den vakuumverpackten aus dem Supermarkt. Super salzig und mit n haufen "unnatürlicher" Substanzen versehen. 
Den fand der wirklich hammerlecker. No Joke!
Also versuch Dein Glück!
Grüße!


----------



## Reisender (20. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Immer Versuchen !!!!

Ich habe am Wochende mit Gummibären Forellen gefangen !!! Und meine Maden habe ich 1 Tag vorher mit 5 Gummibären in eine Schachtel gelegt und auch darauf habe ich gefangen......:m 

Und wenn ich Flußkrebse nehmen würde, dann würde ich sie 10 minuten in den Flußwasser legen in dem ich Fischen möchte......:m


----------



## Seebaer (20. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Hallo nauke

kann es mir zwar nicht vorstellen das es ein guter Köder auf Flußaal ist, aber probieren geht über studieren.
Wünsch Dir viel Erfolg. Hoffe ein Bericht über Erfolg oder Nichterfolg folgt:m


----------



## Nauke (21. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Hallo,

bin gerade zurück.

Ich hatte zwei Angeln mit Mistwurmbündel draußen und eine zum Tasten
mit diesen Krebsen.

An den Wurmangeln hatte ich mehrere Zuppelbisse mit einem 8cm Barsch
als Fang.

An der Angel mit Krebs hatte ich gegen 23.30 Uhr den einzigen richtigen Biss.
Hat gut Schnur genommen, dann gestoppt und Ende. Bin nicht zum Anschlag
gekommen. Der Köder war weg.

Jedenfalls, hat irgend ein Fisch den Krebs genommen.

Übrigens, das die gesalzen sind merkt man kaum. Ich hab ein Teil davon
weggefuttert und hät sie mir da etwas würziger gewünscht:m |wavey:


----------



## Hanselle 007 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Flusskrebs auf Aal.....??????


----------



## Nauke (21. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Flusskrebs auf Aal.....??????



Nee, Aal auf Flußkrebs:m


----------



## duck_68 (21. April 2006)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Flusskrebs auf Aal.....??????



Bei uns wimmelt es in den meisten Gewässern von Kamberkrebsen. Viele unserer letzjährigen Aale hatten ebendiese Krebse bis zum Abwinken gefressen (hat mich gewundert, dass sie dann noch den Tauwurm genommen haben:q :q ) Ich werde es dieses Jahr auch mal mit Krebsschwänzen (aber die von den Kambern:m ) auf Aal probieren. Scheint erfolgversprechend zu sein. #6 


Martin


----------



## Wizard2 (26. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

hi, in nl und unserm pacht gewässer gibts auch reichlich von den amerikanschien flußkrebsen.
die zander und aale fressen sie gerne, nur wie anködern?
komplett an den haken? nur das rohe fleisch oder den krebs voher kochen, und das gekochte flesich anködern??
nach dem kochen wird das fleisch ja auch fester.


----------



## Wallerschreck (27. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Also Salz alleine sollte die Aale nicht abschrecken aber beim Essig bin ich skeptisch, ist schon arg unnatürlich das ganze aber wer weiß vielleicht ist ja gerade einer schwanger


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



Nauke schrieb:


> ...ich hab mir eben von Aldi ne Packung Flusskrebs aus China mitgebracht.


Aus China? Bei uns gibbet nur die guten Lousiana-Flusskrebse! |supergri

Aber ob man nun mit Eismeer-Garnelen oder mit Flußkrebsschwänzen fischt - sollte sich nicht viel tun.
Als Jugendlicher hab ich das mal gezeigt bekommen (von so nem Vereins-Opa): Der hat die guten Nordsee-Krabben mit ner Ködernadel gleich im 5er-Pack auf den Haken und aufs Vorfach gezogen. Und einen Aal nach dem nächsten gefangen... |bigeyes


----------



## buk (27. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Für Aldi liegt Louisiana in China.

Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet man den Hinweiß, dass die Krebse doch nicht aus "The Big Easy" sondern aus den Süssgewässern der Chinesen stammen.

Mit den kleinen Nordseekrabben konnte ich mal 2-3 Barsche fangen...hat sich aber auf Dauer nicht als Alternative zum Wurm aufgedrängt.

gruss


----------



## FoolishFarmer (27. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



buk schrieb:


> Für Aldi liegt Louisiana in China.
> 
> Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung findet man den Hinweiß, dass die Krebse doch nicht aus "The Big Easy" sondern aus den Süssgewässern der Chinesen stammen.


Nee wa?!? |bigeyes  Dann will ich nix gesacht haben... |uhoh:


----------



## hartmutz (29. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

frisches ungekochtes krebsfleisch is ein topköder für viele fische : z.b. barsch, zander, aal, grosse bleie, schleie, karpfen, döbel, wels.

gekochter krebs ist kaum fängig um vergleich zu rohem krebsfleisch.

wenn man einen komplett gehäuteten krebsschwanz anködert , empfiehlt es sich etwas Bait Elastic (ghost cocoon) zu benutzen - das ist eine sehr dünne elastische schnur mit der man das relativ weiche fleisch am haken fixieren kann - Bait Elastic (z.b. marke Ghost cocoon) gibts auf ebay grossbritannien - das wird eigentlich zum meeresangeln mit weichtieren benutzt.

ganze krebse sind auch gut für hecht,zander, wels und barsch - je nach grösse.

mit aldi krebsfleisch habe ich auch viel rumexpiermentiert.

gefangen haben wir damit NUR welse - grösse 10-60cm - in mehreren nächten insgesamt ca. 30-40 stück

das aldi krebsfleisch eigenet sich auch sehr gut zum anfüttern für welse  - falls in einem fliessgewässer welse vorkommen, werden die welse die ganze nacht am angelplatz sein, wenn ihr mit dem aldi krebsfleisch anfüttert ...


abgesehen davon kann ich bis heute nicht verstehen, das irgendjemand diese stinkende krebsmatsche aus dem aldi freiwillig essen kann - warscheinlich weil der geruch so widerwärtig intensiv ist, gehen Welse so gut drauf - aber Menschen ?? 

mit frischem krebsfleisch hat das gammelzeugs aus dem aldi nicht zu tun ...

lebende krebse gibts auch im versandhandel - allerdings nicht ganz billig - hab mal testweise 1 kilo bestellt für ca. 30 euro - hab 20 stück bekommen - laut händler wildfänge aus der türkei , armenien und dem iran.

ist soweit ich weiss galizischer sumpfkrebs.



frisches krebsfleisch ist leider kein sehr selektiver köder - ich habe zwar schon viele aale damit in stehenden gewässern gefangen, aber in fliessgewässern sind oft andere fischarten schneller ... insbesondere döbel, barsche und grosse bleie - die tageszeit spielt da dann auch keine rolle - die bisse sind in der regel sehr heftig - das viele fischarten geradezu verrückt danach sind.



aldi krebsfleisch( übrigens auch penny krebsgfleisch) funktionierte für mich nur für welse  :q


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (29. August 2007)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

@ Hartmutz
danke für den Tip, wollen am WE auf Wels, werde das gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## bennson (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

ich habe mal wieder einen raubaal gefangen der zahlreiche flusskrebse intus hatte . 

wo kauft ihr euer rohes krebs fleisch???

mfg


----------



## chivas (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



hartmutz schrieb:


> frisches ungekochtes krebsfleisch is ein topköder für viele fische : z.b. barsch, zander, aal, grosse bleie, schleie, karpfen, döbel, wels.



hab ja schon viel über den köder gelesen - und bin auch überzeugt, dass man damit richtig gut fangen kann.

aber wie bekomm ich so´n vieh vernünftig tot? oder so ne wollhandkrabbe?

ich würde nie nen tier essen, was lebend in kochendes wasser geworfen wird - und schockgerfrieren oder ähnliches, da hab ich leider nicht die technischen möglichkeiten ^^

naja, manche lassen ja auch aale im salz totlaufen, aber sowas kommt für mich nicht in frage.
hat also einer ne idee, wie man so nen schalentier "waidmännisch" zum großen mannitou befördert? ;+


----------



## Jens0883 (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

In die Hand nehmen und auf den Boden klatschen... tot


----------



## YakuzaInk (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

wolhandkrabben kannste vergessen, da ist außer sülze nix drin!
Hab da schon nen bisschen rumexperimentiert....
Flusskrebsfleisch als welsköder... interessant... auf was für nen haken zieht ihr das denn auf? en normaler wurm / aalhaken ist mir zum wallerfischen eigentlich zu klein und das vorfach zu dünn! Und mag auch nicht so nen "kleinen" Aalhaken selber mit nem 60er geflochtenen vorfach binden... das säh irgendwie ziemlich blöd aus.. bzw vom haken wäre nix mehr zu sehen


----------



## grazy04 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



Jens0883 schrieb:


> In die Hand nehmen und auf den Boden klatschen... tot



genau wegen solcher Antworten entstehen immer wieder Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn des Angelns 

#q


----------



## schwerinchris (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Hallo,

probier mal das Flusskrebsfleisch in der nächsten Saison auf Hornis, da stehen die anderen Angler nur noch neben dir und schaun zu wie du fängst.
Auf Aal kann ichs mir auch vorstellen.

Aber Wollhandkrabbe zählt zu den besten Ködern überhaupt
und das nicht nur für Aale.

Man muß eben nur wissen wie ;+

Geh mal nachts mit einer Taschenlampe, die keinen zu großen Streuradius hat in die flachen Buhnen.
Da treiben sich frisch gehäutete Wollis rum.
Einfach überwinden und mal mit dem Zeigefinger auf den Panzer drücken. 
Wenn der weich ist kannst du sie ohne weiteres anfassen.

Vierteln und mit der Ködernadel aufziehen.
Sogar die Beine kannst du dann verwenden.

Die Mühe lohnt sich.

MfG Chris


----------



## Benwolf (23. September 2015)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



hartmutz schrieb:


> frisches ungekochtes krebsfleisch is ein topköder für viele fische : z.b. barsch, zander, aal, grosse bleie, schleie, karpfen, döbel, wels.
> 
> gekochter krebs ist kaum fängig um vergleich zu rohem krebsfleisch.
> 
> ...



Also ich wohne am Dümmer See in Niedersachsen und dort fange ich mit der senke auch öfters mal solche Krebse. Nur weiß ich leider nicht was das für welche sind  sie sind einfach nur braun  vielleicht kennst du dich damit ja aus  wäre nett eenn du antworten würdest


----------



## Freshhaltefolie (23. September 2015)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

Totengräber! :q


----------



## Stulle (23. September 2015)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*

weiche wollis gehen hier im norden hervorragend auf eigenlich alles |kopfkrat vornehmlich Aal/Platte/Aland nur die beschaffung ist aufwändig. Töten kann man sie in dem man mit dem messer mitten in den panzer sticht und dann bis vorne durch die augen schneidet


----------



## thanatos (25. September 2015)

*AW: Flusskrebs/Aalköder ????*



Freshhaltefolie schrieb:


> Totengräber! :q



man kann doch mal einen ollen Tröt mal wieder auffrischen bevor man einen neuen startet -oder ;+
mit Wolli´s hab ich zum Glück keine Erfahrung -gibt es in den von mir beangelten Gewässern nicht.
Krebse sind sogar in hartem Zustand gute Aalköder,
das Fleisch ob roh ,gekocht und mariniert wird von den meisten Fischen auch nicht verschmäht.
Im Winter in der Türkei hab ich mir was aus dem Salat raus gepickt und von Strand aus ganz gut kleine Fische gefangen
einem größeren war meine mini Angel aber zu lächerlich,hat kurzen Prozess gemacht und das Vorfach gesprengt.#d
Ging mir eh nur ums angeln .


----------

